# food obsessed cockapoo



## vickie (Jan 8, 2013)

Hi Everyone
Oscar is 20 weeks old now and he is obsessed with food, he is constantly looking or begging for food. when I am preparing food he is jumping up and he has even managed to get onto the table a couple of times when I've put the food out. Is this normal and does anyone else have this problem with their dogs.?


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Mine aren't like that but I had a cavalier like it. Oscar is still only little but I would suggest you only ever give him his food at meal times and are very strict about not giving him any titbits at any other times. He should soon get the message. If there are any leftovers from anything you have eaten then save them for his mealtimes. 
My children used to feed my cav little things behind my back whenever they were eating so he always got something when he begged or perstered. He got into very bad habits so I am strict with my two now. (And my children are older) 
I am not including not giving treats for him as rewards as they are very important but he needs to know when you have food he doesn't get any! He should get the message as cockapoos are very quick to learn if you are consistent. 
I can honestly say my family can eat on their laps in front of the TV (not something I encourage!) and neither dog will come anywhere neat them as they know they never get even a morsel!


----------

